

Tell HN: Major bug in Chrome - mtgx

I tried sending an e-mail in G-mail and it was saving and sending it as "undefined". At first I thought it might've been a weird Gmail bug, but now I see others mentioning that it saves their text as "undefined" in Wordpress, too, when using Chrome.<p>This seems to have started happening in the past few hours or so. Is anyone else experiencing this?
======
UnoriginalGuy
I just tried sending an e-mail in Chrome latest public release and cannot
reproduce.

Undefined might just be indicating that a javascript object is not set to a
defined value. If for example the JQuery library wasn't correctly loaded onto
both sites that could result.

------
dangrossman
Do you have the Grammarly extension installed?

This is almost definitely a problem with one of your extensions rather than
Chrome itself. Disable them to see which one.

